# Requiem: Bloodymare - Corrupt DL



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey i saw some videos of this game (requiem:Bloodymare) so i thought i'd try it, patiently waited like 50 hours.. (connections horrible at the moment) and when i go to open it or run it or whatever, it looks as if its unpackaging all the files in winRAR and setting itself up.. then all of a sudden i see these errors, and it tells me to "download it again and re-try the installation" not the exact words but more or less thats what it tells me to do. Now c'mon i waited 50 hrs :s anyway, my question here is what went wrong? its a hard one to answer but i'll try give as much info as i can acknowledge to be usefull with my limited understanding. 

Here is where i downloaded the game (official site)
http://www.playrequiem.com/game/ClientDownload.aspx

i downloaded it through FlashGet
http://www.flashget.com/index_en.htm

heres what it shows in the winRAR self extracting box when i click the file:

Extracting Thumbs.db
Extracting data1.cab
Extracting data1.hdr
Extracting data2.cab
*CRC failed in data2.cab*
Extracting data3.cab
*CRC failed in data3.cab*
Extracting engine32.cab
Extracting layout.bin
Extracting setup.bmp
Extracting setup.exe
Extracting setup.ibt
Extracting setup.ini

thats when it brings up the "Some installation files are corrupt. please download a fresh copy and re-try the installation" (it says that as if its a peice of cake :upset

i've tried a few things like exporting the file from flashGet to elsewhere and opening it... running the file as an administrator.. still gettn the same greif though. 
as far as i can tell i havent done anything wrong whilst downloading the file, i set it to download and after a couple sleeps it was ready and the full size it said it would be (2.26 gig) i dont think that re-downloading the file as the ever so clever message box that pops up tells me to do would change anything.

i guess thats bout as much from the games end i can provide information wise. 
some details on my part:
-Toshiba Satelite notebook
-AMD turion (tm) x2 Ultra dual-core mobile ZM 802.10 ghz
-2 Gb Ram
-32-bit operating system
-Windows vista Home premium
-used up so far 86 Gb of 288 Gb on the c drive. 

i hope this is sufficient enough to help find a diagnosis. looking forward to any help. thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

CRC (cyclic redundancy check) errors mean the file is corrupt. If you get a CRC error from files on a CD/DVD, you can check the disc for scratches, clean the lens, reburn at a slower speed, or try a new data cable. But files that have been downloaded and give this error usually need to be downloaded again, unfortunately.

If you're using FlashGet, or any other download manager, it's generally safer to set the "Threads from main site" option to 1. Higher numbers can cause problems, even though they give faster download speeds. Also, some sites don't support download managers properly and don't allow partially downloaded files to be paused and resumed.

I don't know if this will work, but it's worth a try...... Burn the files to DVD at x1 or x2 speed, then run *CDCheck*. It will test the files to see if they are corrupt. Then, if it finds any errors, it will try to recover and fix them. You can then burn the fixed files to DVD or run from your hard drive.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh. well thanks for the suggestions. as for the Cd burning thing, seems a bit too cluey for me (i struggle with my own shoelaces) 
i found something on the site of the game in tech support, some of the people there were saying about downloading from a browser other than Internet Explorer 7 (i use google chrome) or using a download manager (i used flashGet) 
would cause download corruption. so theres two factors.. something to work with.. but i guess it means downloading the file over again :sigh:
there was some other things suggested that i tried to do like dwnloading winRAR 38 or something like that.. it allowed me to open the file as far as extraction being able to see the data and setup files ect. however the same files, data2.cab and data3.cab (also the largest, bout 98% of the download size between them) would not extract due to corruption. from what i read this problem is one of the most frequent with this game. alot of people on the games forum had their "remedies" but they are more like the mew cheats for the pokemon GB games, the ones that told you to do some false bs which would "make mew appear". you know how it goes.. it just doesent work. 

anyway i'll try downloading via IE7 without a download Manager.. but.. lately my connections just been dropping and picking up again. the main reason why i used a download manager so that i could continue in these circumstances when the dL stops. 
Right now its a bit like ->









ill keep this post informed! :wave:


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

anybody got any idea how to get internet explorer to resume downloads? i cant download this game with people on the other computers web browsing and stuff its just too much and the download stops :s says something bout "timing out" ? download has timed out or something like that im not sure, but i think its to do with no connection for several seconds. 
if not alot is going on the connection stays alright.. but then when alot gets goin.. the connection stops..its been doin that for a few weeks.. normally its a 1.5 mbps connection, dl speed 250kbps on speed test and in an actual download somethin like 40kbps but i guess mum forgot to pay the bill or something cos were gettn dialup level connections atm lol. so yea.. if anyone knows how to get internet explorer to just keep a download goin or pick it up when it disconects, otherwise.. theres no way i can get this game till our internets back up to speed.. and it seems i'm the only one botherd by it so it might not happen for a while XD


----------

